# Help ID this Frog



## Kimbully (Oct 22, 2007)

My friend found this frog in some fruit (vic) bananas I think and she is having trouble identifying it. I know the picture quality isn't very clear, but any guesses?
Thanks 
Kim


----------



## coskun89 (Oct 22, 2007)

*not sure*

Maybe a broad palmed rocket frog or a brown tree frog... dats my guess


----------



## meshe1969 (Oct 23, 2007)

You can hand in Banana Box frogs here:

http://frogs.org.au/arc/index.html


----------



## mines bigger (Oct 23, 2007)

http://frogs.org.au/vfg/features/lostfrogs.html
this site has all the contact details...


----------



## JasonL (Oct 23, 2007)

Litoria ewingii aka, Brown Tree Frog, a Vic local, though spills over into NSW and SA


----------



## dragon-lover (Oct 23, 2007)

*I may not know much about frogs but i think it might be a Brown Tree Frog from my memory.*


----------



## tadpoles (Oct 23, 2007)

Although its brown, i don't think its a BTF, It lacks the soft stripes at the sides.
If it came in banana box, probibly not a BTF as they aren't much in the top end of Aus.
My best guess is one of these two little fellas, 

*Litoria meiriana* 
Rockhole Frog 

*Litoria revelata* 
Whirring Tree Frog 

I Highly reccomend you call the Victorian frog group, banana box rescue (*03) 9742 3764 *(or 9742 FROG) . They will come and pick it up free of charge and quarinteen it. They can also identify exactly what species it is.
It could have disesase on it that may travel to other frogs,thats how the chytrid fungus got around, and frogs world wide are being wiped out cause of it.
It may require specialist care, ya don't want the poor thing dying cause it needed a specific heating or uv light requirement.

Love the cute little fella,
Sarah


----------



## Kimbully (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I have given her the details for the frog rescues. 
But it is always nice to know what you have rescued and if it is local 

Thanks
Kim


----------



## jimjones (Oct 23, 2007)

tylers tree frog maybe


----------



## Ryan93 (Oct 23, 2007)

looks like a brown tree frog that is my guess


----------

